# Need backpack recommend....



## trekker22 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm gearing up during the off season for some major AT stretches next Spring.  I'm looking at a High Sierra internal frame pack.  Any experiences/opinions on their gear?  Other recommendations if money were no object?  If I were on a budget?  Thx.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2012)

Take a look at the line-up from Black Diamond Equipment.  They have some ski/board specific packs that are on sale from last season.  

In order to narrow it down, I'd need to know how long your trips are, where you are going (do you need avi gear), and if you board or ski.  Other than that, it comes down to fit and preference.  

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/

Go to their web specials page:  

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/web-specials


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2012)

And welcome to the boards.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

Are any of these overnight or single day treks? 

I think I bought some sort of a black diamond backpack last year .. trying to find the name of it - it's not a frame pack but it does have straps for carrying skis (not necessary if you are on AT bindings I suppose, unless you have to hike to the snow). It's compact but nice and durable. I'll see if i can find out the exact model #.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Osprey packs. Very durable, well-made packs with a lot of versatility for use. Plus they come with a lifetime guarantee for all manufactured parts, meaning if anything breaks for any reason at any time they'll replace it for free.

I have the Viper 13 for summer day hikes/bikes/skiing and the Kestrel 58 for colder/overnight hikes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2012)

Osprey are good as well.  I like them.  But Black Diamond are specific for ski touring.  I have the Outlaw AvaLung model.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2012)

If you are planning on skiing any where that will require booting, I have three woods for you regarding your pack: Cross ski carry. Otherwise, get whatever you want that has enough volume for all your stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> If you are planning on skiing any where that will require booting, I have three woods for you regarding your pack: Cross ski carry. Otherwise, get whatever you want that has enough volume for all your stuff.



That's what is nice with the Black Diamond packs--they have the cross ski carry capability.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I have three woods  Cross ski carry
> Scotty talk lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdk03 (Oct 8, 2012)

trekker22 said:


> I'm gearing up during the off season for some *major AT stretches next Spring*.  I'm looking at a High Sierra internal frame pack.  Any experiences/opinions on their gear?  Other recommendations if money were no object?  If I were on a budget?  Thx.



AT as in Appalachian Trail right? It has been a few years since I bought a new pack, but I think it kind of depends on your build and preference. I do like the Ospreys but they tend to be pretty pricey. I purchased 'The Works' made by Mystery Ranch quite a few years ago and have been very happy with it. It has been extremely durable and fits me great (I'm 6'2'' and about 200lbs).


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> AT as in Appalachian Trail right?


lulz, disregard my comment. Pretty obvious where my head is at. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> lulz, disregard my comment. Pretty obvious where my head is at. :lol:



FML I thought the same thing .. hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> AT as in Appalachian Trail right? It has been a few years since I bought a new pack, but I think it kind of depends on your build and preference. I do like the Ospreys but they tend to be pretty pricey. I purchased 'The Works' made by Mystery Ranch quite a few years ago and have been very happy with it. It has been extremely durable and fits me great (I'm 6'2'' and about 200lbs).



Um, yeah I've got skiing on the brain too!  :lol:  Sorry about that.  

Black Diamond does make some good internal packs, but I agree with Osprey.  But hell, the best thing to do, especially with a trip this big, is to go to a store, keep an open mind, and try on some packs and go with the one that fits the best and has the features that you're going to use.  It's kind of like sleeping bags and boots...go and try them on.


----------

